# mouse squeeks---



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a young chestnut standard dow i think shes roughly 1 1/2 month maybe 2 but here lately like the past 2 weeks anytime i touch here to pick her up she squeeks loudly. like im gonna kill her or something. shes fine once she is in your hand but when i put my hand under her or touch her in the her tub cage she squeeks. is this normal? my others dont do it i have 2 does that i guess you could say "mutter" once they are out in my hand.

Also i put one of my does in with the only breeding buck i have at the moment and he was chasing her nipping or holding on to her fur is this ok or is he going to hurt her? they do laps around the cage until he gives up.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I put a Dow in with a buck yesterday she was squeeking as he was trying to mount her and chasing her round the cage , then she would go near him and sniffed him then it would start all over again .I think that is all just the courtship thing lol
As long as your dow is eating and acting normal when you dont touch her and no abnormal lumps etc she should be ok , Im sure our more experienced fanciers will give you some sound advice.There are two of my mice squeek if I pick them up, that is just because I didnt handle them as much as I should of when they were pups.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

whew* ok i didnt want to find my doe all beat up and chewed up.

and yes she eats great no lumps or anything just squeeks when touched even when i put her back in the cage and one of her mates bumps her she squeeks but only right after i put her back lol just didnt know if this was normal for mice she's really awesome she flattens out like a pancake in my hand and just sits while i pet her


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

That sounds like one of my does that really didn't like trying to be breed. She was so distressed every time he would come up to her she would squeak like something was killing her and I think it turned him off, lol. I figured it just wasn't a good match and put her back in the pet tank but now ever since she was with him she squeaks when she's touched. I think she's figured out a behavior that scares off her attacker and is delighted to continue using it :lol:


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

well the doe thats the major squeeker isnt old enough to breed yet so she stays with my feeder mice group as she is dark and i wont accidentally feed her to spike lol. Plus shes Matts (my boyfriend) favorite he likes her and my angoras... he doesnt know im secretly breeding them :roll: of course im sure as soon as they are born he will know since i read they start squeeking like crazy :lol:


----------

